# Helped by mangosteen juice!!!!



## Cara Fusinato (Sep 5, 2006)

Has anyone else tried mangosteen juice (XanGo is the brand name)?  I have Crohn's with strictures.  I began 6 weeks ago drinking 1 1/2 ounces of XanGo 3X a day.  In 1 1/2 weeks, I cut the Pentasa in 1/2, cut out the expensive VSL#3, and my GI doc and I decided not to begin me on immune suppressant.  In 3 weeks, I cut off all meds.  I feel great!  Not only am I pain and inflammation free, but I have reduced the incidence of bowel movements dramatically AND I have some indications that it is relaxing the strictures so food flows better.  It also completely knocked out the acid reflux problems.  Since then, I have personally met people who have had improvement with arthritis, tumor improvement, pain management, even a reduction in an enlarged heart!  Has anyone else tried this?  Feel free to e-mail me if you wish to talk privately about my results.  I am so thankful to be out of pain and able to eat solid food.  It works for me!  Any other results?


----------



## mikeyarmo (Sep 5, 2006)

NEVER even heard of it . How did you hear of this product and what does it supposedly do?


----------



## GNC Crohn's Man (Sep 6, 2006)

Mangosteen juice

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-mangosteen-juice.htm

Mangosteen juice is a tropical fruit beverage made by liquefying the seeds, rind, and flesh of the Southeast Asian mangosteen. Mangosteens, Garcina mangostana, are native to countries such as Malaysia, the Phillippines, and Thailand. Now they are also cultivated in Brazil and India for American importers. They bottle mangosteen juice as a supposed miracle cure containing unprecedented amounts of antioxidants and xanthones.

The mangosteen is the size of an apple, with a thick rind and interior white segments like an orange, and large seeds. As with many fruits, the mangosteen is rich in vitamins and minerals, such as vitamin C, B1, B2, B6, potassium, iron, and calcium. The mangosteen is not widely available in America, so the juice must be imported. While nutritionists have not tested the countless claims of mangosteen juice bottlers, many companies profess that this "Queen of Fruit" can cure everything from cancer to dysentery to bacterial infections. They base this on a few sporadic studies in the laboratory, or on animals, that have shown positive benefits of doses of xanthones and antioxidants, compounds found in various fruits.

No major studies on humans have proven that drinking mangosteen juice on a daily basis would offer significant improvement in illness. However, increasing one's daily dosage of antioxidants, even from supplements, has been proven to boost our absorption of vitamins and therefore strengthen immunity. Yet, the difference between doubling our intake of antioxidants and increasing it tenfold has the same results. Therefore, mangosteen juice has no significant advantage over a healthy diet of fruits and vegetables rich in antioxidants, as yet.

As a folk remedy, mangosteen juice has been used for centuries in the fruit's native countries, like Thailand. It does appear to improve certain conditions, such as dehydration or diarrhea associated with dysentery, and as a topical poultice to keep cuts from getting infected. Yet it's been widely advertised as having the qualities of an anti-histamine, anti-aging ointment, antibiotic, anti-viral, and anti-inflammatory. It's unlikely that mangosteen juice offers cures, but it does make a sweet and tasty, if expensive, beverage.

---------------------------------------------------------

Again I only repeat things that I have read or heard from other articles, magzines, journals, and doctors.. I only fully endorse suplements that I have personal taken or are currently taking and that have shown me postivie results either now or in the past. But, personally I hate juices.. No matter what great taste they say the have, they always taste like crap to me... I also always tell customers what other customers honestly think of the product they are looking at... I haven't tried everything in the store I work at but I am familar with 95% of all the prodcuts we sell their... And for those last 5% I can look up the answer... 

Case in point:

I have sold Noni juice at GNC for 2 years now and some people say it does all those things it says it does... Help arthritis, makes you feel better etc etc.... Just about everyone that has tried the stuff and has managed to choke it down has loved it.. BUT it tastes like crap.. Everyone that tries it says it tastes like crap and these are people that have taken it for years.. But they come in every month swearing that the Noni juices works wonders for all these problems they have...


----------



## GNC Crohn's Man (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry Cara Fusinato I hate drinking liquids herbal supplements... They all say they have a great taste yet I have never found one that actually tasted good.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey GNC thanks for the information post -- This one, tastes good.  XanGo is the brand-name.  The cheaper knock-offs don't have the effectiveness of XanGo brand.  It tastes like a cran-raspberry juice from the grocery store (not Ocean Spray, but the tarter flavors).  This is more a mixed fruit juice than an herbal supplement in juice form.  I wouldn't want to live without it at this point.  Check out my mangosteen journey at http://squawvalleymangosteen.blogspot.com


----------



## Cara Fusinato (Sep 8, 2006)

In a nutshell:  This juice possesses these properties (*product has not been evaluted by FDA and is not intended to treat or cure any disease).  Having said that, people are getting REMARKABLE results.  
1)  anti-inflammatory
2)  anti-bacterial / anti-fungal
3)  immune modulator (not booster, it resets it)
4)  anti-tumor
5)  massively anti-oxidant


----------



## Cara Fusinato (Sep 8, 2006)

I wanna point out . . . I have achieved amazing results from XanGo brand mangosteen juice.  I personally, would not go a day without it now.  I have seen results with family members and my spouse.  I am not on any medications for Crohn's now and I feel better than I did before.  Like GNC Crohn's Man pointed out -- I am not here to make money.  I am here because I am sick along with everyone else here.  While I CAN set anyone up with the juice, I would be happier if anyone achieved results getting it from anyone else besides me.  I wanna see more and more and more data for myself about this juice.  I wanna see more and more people feel good.  Like I tell people, I took a leap getting off the meds.  If I am wrong, I get part of my intestine cut out.  If I am right, I get my life back.  It is crazy to say this juice provides such amazing health benefits to pretty much anything in one's body that is ailing, but I hear it over and over and over personally, from people who are standing before me telling of tumors shrunk, an enlarged heart back to normal, kidneys that had stopped starting up again, type II diabetes management, thyroid fuction improved, and me with Crohn's controlled.  I traded in the cost of VSL#3, Pentasa, and an immune suppressant for something natural that does far more for me than those meds do.  Anyway, it's my path and forgive me if I mention it on threads here and there.  The stuff gave me my life back and I can't help but shout from the rooftops in gratitude.  Feel free to drop me a "private message" about this, IM me on Yahoo Messenger, or e-mail me at squawvalleyfusinato@yahoo.com if you want to know more.  I can't keep such a miracle to myself because I want to give others a chance to feel better, if they choose to give it a go.


----------



## Kev (Sep 9, 2006)

I have never heard of or tried this as a treatment...  I do know that many of our 'modern' miracle drugs (like good ole fashioned ASA) stem from plantlife. If you are achieving miraculous effects from taking this, I want to congratulate you.  I'd also caution everyone that because our diseases are so 'unique' to us, that what works wonders for one may not work for others. Or vice versa.
Having said that, I myself have noticed major improvement afer reading here someone who'd given up eating sugars. I switched to honey for all of my own sweetening needs (except tea) and I feel MUCH BETTER.  Now, maybe that's a placebo effect (my mind thought I would benefit, and that alone caused me to improve - I dunno.  The power of the human brain hasn't been realized). If it is, I wouldn't want someone to point it out to me in fear that knowing its a placebo would cause me to stop derviving the benefits. Sometimes ignorance IS bliss.  In any event, think there's a difference in posting info on something that a person has tried and found effective Vs offering to source it for others at a price...  If I wanted to try it, think it would be best if I sourced it on my own...  There are potential legal/moral ramifications of any other endeavour.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree.  And I posted here because I wanted to see if anyone else had heard of it or tried it because I wanted to add data to my own arsenal.  Then I started worrying people thought I was trying to sell them something.  However, if people research it on their own and want to try it, I am available to answer questions.  In reality, if you offer something like this to someone and they stub their toe, they'll blame you, and I don't want to deal with that.  So, in reality, I wouldn't want to urge anyone to try it, but I urge everyone to do every bit of research they can on everything available out there and about the disease in general because knowledge is power.  Yep, this is one independent kind of disease and everyone finds something different. That's why this disease is so hard on everyone.  There's no "do-this-&-win" formula for everyone.  I have my path and I am interested in hearing about others' paths as well.


----------



## mikeyarmo (Sep 9, 2006)

I have some questions regarding this product (I hope you don't think I am being too negative towards this product, but I do have some "tougher" questions). I am curious to the product, yet there are some turnoffs for me.

How long does one bottle last you for? As in does a bottle contain enough juice to last you one week, one day, etc. At $40 or so a bottle from one distributor, I can see this being quite expensive (then again if it allows you to avoid all medication I am sure it is a price worth paying). I did see that you would pay $25 as a distributor, so that is quite cheaper (even with the $35 kit you need to purchase)

Also this appears to be a forum of Multi-Level-Marketing. I am always curious about these products from such companies, as to me it seems it would be cheaper for the end user and allow for easier distribution to the world if the products were just sold in stores (perhaps they would only be sold in health food stores, but still the people who would benefit from them could get them easily). Why is this product better than the DOZENS of others who all claim to be beneficial to my health? Wouldn't it be more profitable for the company to sell its products in stores?

Why am I against MLM companies and there products? It is not so much that I really am against them, as I have no doubt that some (perhaps the majority) are spectacular and can do many of the things they claim. But then again no doubt I am sure that some partake in deceiving or even harmful practices or make products that just are not what they claim to be.

Here is a list of some MLM companies that I found.

http://www.mlmwatchdog.com/Li_Directory_MLM_Companies.html

There are about 75 companies listed under A alone!

Once again I am not trying to put down what I have 0 doubt has worked miraculously for both you, your mother and other close ones.

Thank you for your patience in answering my questions any way you can .


----------



## Cara Fusinato (Sep 9, 2006)

I totally agree with everything you said. . .
There are 25 ounces in a bottle and I drink about 4 ounces a day.  Doing the math . . . 6 days.  But my husband drinks some too.  We go through about 8 bottles a month.  My husband's philosophy is that I have gotten off $120 in meds a month and he is in the process of getting off his $40 a month.  Equivalent, more benefits than those meds, and we don't have to give money to "the man" to stay healthy.  But, that's our personal thoughts on the issue.  Yes, it is $40 retail, but if you "sign up" you get it for $25 a bottle, pay a $35 one time fee, pay a $20 renewal fee a year, and have the right to sign up people too.  I agree.  I hate this form of marketing.  Hate it.  I wanted to buy it in stores.  I want it sold for $15 a bottle in my local grocery store or GNC!  I don't know why they chose this way, but it is a very-fast growing company which can only mean people are seeing results.  I view myself as a consumer and hate the concept of distributing.  But, then my mom and dad demanded to go on it, my in-laws, my great aunt, sister-in-law.  So, I have the right to sign them up, so I do.  I suppose there is money to be made, or enough money that you drink your juice for free, or something.  All I know is I went from 11 weeks out of 3 months in major pain to NO pain and feeling great.  So, I am going with it.  Feel free to ask any other questions.  I just have to go with their system when I wish I could just send people to GNC and be done with it!  The product though is worth some time online researching, really.  I can't imagine my life without it.


----------



## mikeyarmo (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you for answering my questions Cara . Will definately keep it in mind (especially if I ever pick up others speaking about it).


----------



## Stuffette (Sep 11, 2006)

*I tries it*

I got a bottle about a year ago (before I was diagnosed with CD) and this is what I found:

It tastes terrible.  It is just too tart for me.
I didn't see much of an improvement in my heath but then again, I probably didn't drink it enough. I was using it during a time when I was trying supplements from a company called "Cellular Research Formulas".  I was more regular than I ever was before but I was also eating really well.  I was doing everything right. 

I can't say if it was the juice, the pills or what but it doesn't hurt to try it if your Dr. says it's ok.  BE CAREFULL because the juice has a lot of seeds in it and that could be dangerous for some.


----------



## Jeff D. (Sep 11, 2006)

I would love to hear if anyone else has experiences with this juice because anything natural seems to be a good idea to me.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (Sep 11, 2006)

They do say to strain it if you have diverticulosis because it is a puree and there are some small seeds.  And yes, it is tart somewhat, like some of the cran-raspberry juices that are not all sugared up like Ocean Spray.  I down it out of a shot-glass, so there isn't that much tasting going on, but you can mix it into tea or other juice too.  I wouldn't categorize it as terrible-tasting, but I LOVE sour stuff.  My husband who hates sour stuff, still loves the juice.  I guess it is individual taste.  The biggest mistake people make taking it is expecting results in one bottle.  It took people a long time to get sick, it takes some time to recover.  Think time, not bottles.  And the amount matters too.  1 1/2 ounces 3 times a day seems the best for most people.  Some results are seen right off, and some take 3 weeks to 3 months to appear depending on severity.  And, it seems to move from thing to thing wrong in the body doing one after the other.  Once one thing improves, you notice another area of improvement.  Anyway, lest you all think I am pushing something rather than explaining, I will stop now.  I, though, would like to hear other crohn's experiences.  For regular and varied experiences, you can go to www.mangosteenexperiences.com and read peoples' letters.


----------

